# KOTV-DT in Tulsa going Full Power May 22nd.



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

For all the OTA HD folkes in North East Oklahoma, KOTV-DT 6-1,6-2 (55) will be moving from there STA power of around 300Kw to 940Kw on May 22nd.


----------



## RaceTrack (Jun 11, 2004)

I live 20-30 miles south of Tahlequah, and could not get HD channel 6 or channel 8 months ago. All i could get on HD was channel 2, 23, and 41. I dont know if I just did somethin wrong or what.


----------

